# Throttle Body Issues



## lenny44b (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 2.8 that is having a horrible throttle body issue. I went to do a TBA about 10 minutes ago and there was no signal to the throttle body at all. Can someone please shine some light on this subject.


----------

